# Choosing Greek charter com



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A lot a charter stories from hell here.
We ourselves knew already that we should avoid Sunsail and GPSC.
Also we found this private website:

http://sailingissues.com/greek.html

that has a huge amount of free info: 
charts, weather and charter info online with respect to Greece 
(I don''t no about any other regions).

We had a splendid holiday (except for a thunderstorm), 
the best yet and it was our ninth time in the Greek isles !

Regards to all 

Gerard


----------



## 9holdss (Dec 20, 2002)

I also found Poseidon Charters very good. http://www.poseidoncharters.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Gerard,
I am planning to charter in the Greek islands in 2004 (BVIs in 2003) and am always interested in posts on chartering there. I am very familiar with the sailingissues web site and I agree with the recommendation. One question - who did you choose to charter with and why?
Thanks
Twayne


----------



## rogerleslie (Apr 15, 2001)

Is anyone formiliar with "The Athens Institute of Sailing". Any info will be appreciated.


----------

